# Free Patterns (k)



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://hookedonknitting.com/free-patterns/free-knit-patterns/

One item you can't download is day to night vest, which you have to go to Caron, the rest ok.

Enjoy.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/day-to-night/daytonight_1.html
Thanks for sharing. Wouldn't you know the pattern I wanted to see was the one I had to look for?


----------



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

That is why it makes life more meaningful, doesn't it?


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Thank you


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thank you


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenda c (Oct 8, 2012)

No challenge too big for a knitter after a pattern.Hey jinx!!!
Thank you for the site Pinhappy


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

I got a pop-up saying that it can harm computer...is that true?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

nice!


----------



## moon5190 (Apr 28, 2013)

how-to-knit-starbella-ruffle-skirt_29.html


----------



## moon5190 (Apr 28, 2013)

how-to-knit-starbella-ruffle-skirt_29.html


----------

